
US critics of stay-at-home orders tied to fossil fuel funding - doener
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/may/21/groups-fossil-fuel-funding-urge-states-reopen-amid-pandemic
======
Johnjonjoan
Come to think of it fossil fuel companies have been in the disinformation game
a very long time.

Maybe we should do something about it?

Edit: changed misinformation to disinformation. I don't think there's any
chance fossil fuel companies believe they are telling the truth.

~~~
LargoLasskhyfv
Let's have a _Black Celebration_ !

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm1ShCPoD2s](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nm1ShCPoD2s)

(because visuals, oil, war...)

